# Samsung Series 6300 TV streaming problem -



## Scott6809 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I am having a problem with one of my Samsung TV's (55" Series 6300 LED) . If I use the built in app to stream YouTube, Charter Spectrum or ESPN the picture is crystal clear for about 5 seconds and then it looks like low resolution, not macro blocking just low res. With the same TV and my sons PlayStation 4, if I stream YouTube picture looks fantastic. I've tried WiFi and hard wiring it to router using CAT5, both with the same results. The difference with PS4 is it's feeding TV HDMI vs the app IP stream.

I then tried hooking up my other Samsung TV and used both YouTube and Charter Spectrum app and it's crystal clear. At this point I think it something with the TV itself, either its bad or a setting, but I'm out of ideas on whats causing the problem.

If the Charter App was available on PS4 I would just use that, but it not at this time. Any ideas or suggestion would be much appreciated or if you know of a thread that I missed during my search that may cover this topic just point me to it.

On a side note, I just picked up a Roku box for the TV, just in case I cant figure the problem out. 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Scott6809 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am having a problem with one of my Samsung TV's (55" Series 6300 LED) . If I use the built in app to stream YouTube, Charter Spectrum or ESPN the picture is crystal clear for about 5 seconds and then it looks like low resolution, not macro blocking just low res. With the same TV and my sons PlayStation 4, if I stream YouTube picture looks fantastic. I've tried WiFi and hard wiring it to router using CAT5, both with the same results. The difference with PS4 is it's feeding TV HDMI vs the app IP stream.
> 
> ...


Go into the TV settings,
System, Eco Solution and see if it is ON. If it is, turn it to OFF.


----------



## Scott6809 (Feb 24, 2018)

jimmie57 said:


> Go into the TV settings,
> System, Eco Solution and see if it is ON. If it is, turn it to OFF.


That fixed it, I had shut energy save off but missed the Eco Sensor. Wow unbelievable, I was messing around with this thing for an hour.. Thank you and thanks for the quick response...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Scott6809 said:


> That fixed it, I had shut energy save off but missed the Eco Sensor. Wow unbelievable, I was messing around with this thing for an hour.. Thank you and thanks for the quick response...


You are welcome. Welcome to the Forum.
I found it when I was tweaking the picture settings. It looked really good and almost as soon as I got done it changed. A few weeks later when my son got his he was having that problem and called to tell me that the TV was a POS. I told him what to do and he said he would have never looked at that.
Love my TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> You are welcome. Welcome to the Forum.
> I found it when I was tweaking the picture settings. It looked really good and almost as soon as I got done it changed. A few weeks later when my son got his he was having that problem and called to tell me that the TV was a POS. I told him what to do and he said he would have never looked at that.
> Love my TV.


I don't get the power savers, the ECO things. Seems like all they do is cause problems.

Rich


----------

